# Uncompressed 1080p Test Video



## the3lement

here you go

http://www.hdgreetings.com/other/eca...deo-1080p.aspx

EDIT: that site is reallly slow for me, try these..http://www.microsoft.com/windows/win...tshowcase.aspx


----------



## mdogg

apple's HD trailers have always been great for me, try downloading them straight from the website:
http://www.apple.com/trailers/#section=justhd


----------



## stumped

if you want blu-ray bitrate 1080p video, you won't find it anywhere on the web. because they use a lot of space. You'll have to find a buddy w/ a blu-ray drive and borrow a trailer from him.


----------



## low strife

http://www.filefront.com/13931034/Cr...6.720P.10e.mkv

Even though it's only 720P, it should still look great. I don't have my 1080P video uploaded anywhere right now.

http://www.finalgear.com/shows/topgear/10/special/

It's "legal-ish" since it's BBC & Top Gear. It's also 1080P and looks fantastic.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stumped* 
if you want blu-ray bitrate 1080p video, you won't find it anywhere on the web. because they use a lot of space. You'll have to find a buddy w/ a blu-ray drive and borrow a trailer from him.

Wrong. You can find plenty of blu-ray 1080P movies on the web. You can even find blu-ray discs (an image of the actual disc @ 20GB+) if you know where to look.


----------



## m1nd

thank you for these links testing some at my htpc atm


----------



## Unknownm

record a game in 1080p using fraps and play it back?


----------



## Mr Bear

A lot of movie now have "digital copy" If you know someone with BD reader capability, have them install that on their comp and burn it or send it to you.
From your specs you have enough power to run 1080p just fine. I can run 1080p on a 6800gt no problem.


----------



## AMG

^ Really? I thought that the 6000 series didn't support PureVideo for HD...I may be wrong though


----------



## RogueRage

Thanks Mr. Bear. I spent 3secs trying to swat a bug of my screen. ;P


----------

